

The MacBook Air - Will it Code - DavidBishop
http://blog.cedowin.com/2011/01/macbook-air-will-it-code.html

======
jpmc
As the article states yes, yes it will. It comes down to how many devices to
you want to manage. Is the Air a replacement for a desktop..maybe. Some don't
need much while others, like myself, want to carry a datacenter worth of VMs
with them everywhere. My co-founder has an Air and when we travel I am
admittedly jealous of its small size and zippy SSD. When the rubber hits the
road I have far more tools and power with my laptop. More important I don't
have to worry about syncing info with another laptop or desktop.

------
bergie
I've been using the first generation MacBook Air as my primary machine. It
works, but battery life could be better and the hard drive faster. Now that
the lease on it is running out I'm thinking about the 11" version. SSD should
make the experience way better.

My Air runs with Ubuntu and XMonad, and I develop using regular Linux editors.
I don't know how well this would perform with something like Eclipse...

